

You Are Using Your Editor Wrong - cfcluan
http://luansantos.com/2012/08/01/you-are-using-your-editor-wrong/

======
slmbrhrt
More and more I feel like I should wean myself off NERDTree and back onto
netrw like a grown-up. It would reduce the number of plugins I use to zero,
and that would be an accomplishment.

~~~
owenjones
I'm curious what the accomplishment would be?

I use a bunch of plugins, they help me be more productive...

~~~
slmbrhrt
The accomplishment is training myself to run as close to default as possible.
I've gotten very accustomed to using NERDTree, for example, but that's because
I never really took the time to learn to use netrw correctly. I seek to
correct that now.

To misappropriate a Dawkins quote, I'm simply going one further, to zero.

~~~
johncoltrane
Do it. netrw has a lot more features than NERDTree and comes as default.

------
herval
Yay, yet another editor flamebait post. Wonderful.

TL;DR version: "I am trying to say that you can’t be wrong if you are getting
your job done" - IOW, don't bother.

------
fernandocoelho
VIM FTW...

Or just

FTV (For the Vim)

Vim = Win!

o/

